# return of the subway art pictures....



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Maybe that's supposed to be a guy with binoculars, but it looks like one of the aliens from Close Encounters...they're watching...


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Maybe that's supposed to be a guy with binoculars, but it looks like one of the aliens from Close Encounters...they're watching...


you're funny.....


----------



## telracs

Evelyn Nesbitt (actress)


----------



## telracs

O'Henry










Mark Twain


----------



## sebat

crebel said:


> Maybe that's supposed to be a guy with binoculars, but it looks like one of the aliens from Close Encounters...they're watching...


Alien was my first thought, too. It took me a minute to get to guy with binoculars.


----------



## telracs

Erich Weiss. also known as anybody?










Harriot Blatch (suffragist)


----------



## sebat

telracs said:


> Erich Weiss. also known as anybody?


Houdini

Do I get a cookie?


----------



## telracs

sebat said:


> Houdini
> 
> Do I get a cookie?


no, but you may have a chocolate.


----------



## sebat

telracs said:


> no, but you may have a chocolate.


I like chocolate better anyway!


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> telracs, are these old?


sorry, don't understand the question....
are the pictures old?
are the mosaics old?
are the hats old?
are the subway stations old?

what exactly are you asking? oh, and what's your definition of "old"?


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> The mosaics....have they been in the subway stations long (years)?


these, more than 5, less than 20.


----------



## telracs

Sadakichi Hartman (art critic and writer)


Spoiler



never heard of him












Joseph Barondess (labor leader)


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> That's true art by talented tile layers. Are the images part of the 4x4s in the tile wall or are they mounted on top of the surface of the wall?


the mosaics are part of the wall. they are not mounted on top. and they were not done as part of the white tiles. the white tiles were laid first, with cut out areas, and then the mosaics were installed.


----------



## telracs

Gertrude Kasebier (photographer)










Arthur B. Davis (artist)


----------



## telracs

Florenz Ziegfeld and Billie Burke


----------



## telracs

Edward Penfield (graphic artist)










Samuel Gompers


----------



## telracs

William Dubois (civil rights leader)










Phineas T. Barnum (museum owner and circus entrepreneur)


----------



## telracs

Charles Sherwood Stratton


Spoiler



Tom Thumb


----------



## R. Doug

Really cool shots, Scarlet.


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Really cool shots, Scarlet.


thank you sir.....

FYI- the hats will return in a few days. The ones you've seen have been the downtown platform of the 23rd Street N/R station. I have taken the uptown ones, but they are not uploaded. The horses below are from the 5th Ave N/R Station.


----------



## telracs

95th Street Station of the R train. If you're wondering why the bulk of our pictures are on the R line, that's 'cause that's how I get to work!


----------



## sebat

That house is amazing!


----------



## R. Doug

This isn't exactly from a New York subway, Scarlet, and I hope you don't mind me posting this in your lovely thread, but I stumbled across this little mosaic gem in Hamilton, Bermuda, last month:


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> This isn't exactly from a New York subway, Scarlet, and I hope you don't mind me posting this in your lovely thread, but I stumbled across this little mosaic gem in Hamilton, Bermuda, last month:


No problem, R. Doug. That's a really pretty mosaic!

But be aware, that while for the time being the subway art being posted is mosaic, that is not what all subway art is.


----------



## telracs




----------



## sebat

Those are all amazing!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

I really liked the hat mosaics, but I LOVE the structures and people mosaics.  Cool pictures, telracs.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## telracs

William Barclay Parsons (Chief Engineer of the Rapid Transit Commission)










William A. Pendergast (NYC comptroller)


----------



## telracs

William Randolph Hearst (Newspaper publisher)










Charles Melville Dewey (artist)


----------



## telracs

Edwin Porter (film maker)




























Sarah Bernhardt (Actress)


----------



## telracs

James Corbett (Gentleman Jim)



















Eleanor Roosevelt (Humanitarian)


----------



## R. Doug

Okay, I'll bite:  What the heck is that from which the bat is emerging?


----------



## telracs

R. Doug said:


> Okay, I'll bite: What the heck is that from which the bat is emerging?


Sarah Bernhardt's hat....


----------



## R. Doug

OHHhhhh.  Had to look up that one.


----------



## telracs

Scott Joplin (composer)



















Mary Pickford (actress)


----------



## telracs

John Barrymore (actor)



















Lillian Russel (prima donna, soprano)


----------



## Tippy

Love these photos


----------



## telracs

Stanford White (architect) and Evelyn Nesbitt (his wife)










Isadora Duncan (dancer)


----------



## telracs

Fay Templeton (Singer and actress)



















Maud Nathan (reformer)


----------



## telracs

Mary Garden, operatic soprano


Spoiler



(sorry, this looks like a swim cap to me....)




















Anna Held (actress)


----------



## telracs

Augustus Saint-Gaudens (sculptor)



















Grace LaRue (Singer)


----------



## telracs

Henry James (novelist)










Bert Williams (comedian, singer and dancer)


----------



## telracs

Theodore Gordon (environmentalist)


















Jessie Tarbox Beals (photographer)


----------



## telracs

Ethel Barrymore (actress and theater owner)










Robert Adamson (fire commissioner)


----------



## crebel

Dear telracs,

Please post new pictures.

Signed,

One of your most devoted fans.


----------



## telracs

Robert Ross McBurney (Founder of the YMCA)










Thomas Edison (Inventor)


----------



## telracs

Gertrude Vanderbilt Whitney (sculptor and art patron)










Loie Fuller (dancer)


----------



## telracs

Winslow Homer (painter)



















Marie Curie (physicist)


----------



## telracs

Marcelle Earle (Ziegfeld girl)



















Charles Ives (composer)


----------



## telracs

Julia Ward Howe (poet)



















Norma Talmadge.

and thus ends our tour of










we go uptown tomorrow...


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Very


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

the whitehall/south ferry station is visually interesting. you have very modern looking stuff (above) and older looking stuff (below)


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## R. Doug

Well, that certainly took a lot of gull.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Still love all of these!


----------



## telracs




----------



## sebat

Love all the animals!


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## crebel

Appropriate subway art for the olympics!  Thanks.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Appropriate subway art for the olympics! Thanks.


completely coincidental. not planned.


Spoiler



and i was afraid your post would be a "why aren't you posting?" one...


----------



## Lee44

I never knew that looking at photos would be so interesting.


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs

[size=18pt]Please Note: This thread will be going on hiatus for a few weeks.



















Please Note: This thread will be going on hiatus for a few weeks.


----------

